# pulleys and link belt



## dask (Dec 24, 2011)

Trying to upgrade my table saw...have some vibration issues and would like to put on machined steel pulleys and a link belt. Any recommendations or sites would be appreciated. Saw is the craftsman 113 series.

Thanks in advance.

Also, want to change the bearings on a table saw motor. And if there's any instructions can you please point me to them and a good place to purchase the bearings.

Thanks again.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Harbor freight is the cheapest source for link belt


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Good price on the belt...

1/2'' Power Twist Plus Link V-Belt - Rockler Woodworking Tools

oops, that price is per foot.

Pulleys are available here...

Table Saw Accessories - Peachtree Woodworking Products (down towards bottom of page!).

Don't know if that's the best price available. They have the complete set(belt and pulleys) also.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, Kyriakos; funny that you mentioned that. I was just looking at this...
Contractor Saw Performace Package - In-Line Industries


----------



## Sawdust Don (Nov 1, 2012)

The Green belt is the same one at HF, probably one of the few made in USA items in the store.

Anyway, I found a coupon, and got the Green belt at HF for about $20.
My Rockwell Contractors saw has cast iron Browning pulleys, that run true, so I just bought the HF belt.
It made a big improvement, a nickel will stand up on the table, smoother cut edge finish.

Some say the belts will slip, but, I have not had that problem. My saw has 1.5hp.

Its been reported that this type of belt will eat up aluminum pulleys, so its probably best to use steel pulleys.

If the saw has whats called a floating drive- the motor is on a hinge, the weight of the motor keeps the belt tight. A terrible design in my opinion, this type of belt may be the way to go

It worked for me.

Don


----------



## senebraskaee (Apr 29, 2012)

Used this on my Sears/Craftsman contractor saw with a 2 hp motor years ago. It totally changed the saw. It ran so much smoother no one could believe it as it was a vibrating monster before the link belt and pulleys. The only negative was the noise as the belt does have a very distinctive noise (hum?) that takes some getting used to. Well worth the money.


----------



## Rinker (Mar 25, 2012)

*Machined pulley and link belt*

How about your local industrial supply house like Applied Industrial Technologies. They have a web site you could check out


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

I have used the HF green link belts on a couple machines, and they work well. Don't forget to take in a 20% off coupon! The easiest way to get it is to like the on their facebook page, and they have all their current coupons posted.


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

My JET JTS-10 literally bounced around the floor before I added the link belt (I believe from Rockler). Sooper smooth as well as probably half as noisy now. I had even tried a high end Gates automotive belt before the link belt with little change.


----------



## JCJCJC (May 15, 2012)

With regard to your question on the motor overhaul, once you open up the motor and get a look at the bearings, you'll see small numbers engraved on them. Using those numbers you can get generic bearings almost anywhere that engineering supplies are sold, including the 'bay. Instructions on opening the motor will depend on the type obviously - I did my Hitachi successfully lately using exploded diagrams from parts websites.


----------

